# Decent Spot



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Decided to try one of my favorite freshwater holes a while back. Here is one that I pulled out of it. 5.5 lbs exactly.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

where is that spill way at?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Lake Frank Jackson


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Jackson Mississippi?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Covington County, Al. This was my personal best Spotted Bass so far.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wow nice spotted bass i thought it was a large mouth but after looking a bit closer it is a spot:thumbsup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda second guessed myself after letting her go. Sure would have looked good hanging between my two deer heads.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

That sure is one hell of a spotted bass, but I'm wondering how they got in there when that isn't a natural lake I don't believe. I guess maybe the Alabama conservationists stocked it with spots?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

or the same way most strange species make it too other body's of water, people put them there


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's one nice fish and Lake Frank Jackson is not that far up the road. Never heard of it until now but I have never fished in Alabama. 
http://www.dcnr.state.al.us/fishing/freshwater/where/reservoirs/jackson/


----------



## fishingphil (Jul 26, 2010)

Lake Jackson (it is in OPP) has some really big crappie also.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

auguy7777 said:


> That sure is one hell of a spotted bass, but I'm wondering how they got in there when that isn't a natural lake I don't believe. I guess maybe the Alabama conservationists stocked it with spots?


Didn't actually catch her in the lake, she was on the downstream side of the spillway. The chances of catching one in the lake are slim to none.


----------

